# Sources: Mike Miller set to sign 1-year deal with Nuggets



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Denver Nuggets have emerged as the strong favorites to sign veteran sharpshooter Mike Miller when he clears waivers Wednesday, according to league sources.
> 
> Sources told ESPN.com that Miller, who was formally waived Monday by the Portland Trail Blazers, is poised to sign a one-year contract with the Nuggets barring any late snags.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...avorite-sign-veteran-sharpshooter-mike-miller


----------

